# Frog ID



## cougars (Nov 15, 2009)

I was just in Darwin and came across this little fella at the Darwin Water Gardens. I thought it was a Cane Toad? They're was a heap of them in a small area of garden. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Pike01 (Nov 15, 2009)

Cane toad


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

AHHHH!!!!!!!! cane toad! Freeze it!

Sorry if I over said it lol


----------



## Niall (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats no Cane Toad!!
You can see its a frog of somesort.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

I cant tell if its a cane toad from that shot, but if it is, they are so cute when there little have you got a side on shot? also whats the southest place they are commonly found?


----------



## cougars (Nov 15, 2009)

Another pic. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

This is a juvenile cane toad 
It does look similar to that pic
http://www.qldfrogs.asn.au/_dbase_upl/Cane_toad_juvenile_2490.JPG


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a cane toad


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

Cane toad distribution
http://www.frogwatch.org.au/index.cfm?fuseaction=ShowFullImage&image_id=501


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 15, 2009)

Darwin was fantastic before the toads :?


----------



## PhilK (Nov 15, 2009)

Oedura are you sure that photo you posted is a baby cane toad...?

This is a tough one, doesn't look like the baby toads I see.. they are warty with shoulder glands and all.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

ozziepythons said:


> Darwin was fantastic before the toads :?


 
I would hate to see it now, I was up there before the mass arrived, we saw so many monitors, frillys, dragons, was the best place, going back now would be to depressing, so untill toads are gone I dont thin I will ever bother.


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah its a fresh morph- they would not stay like that for long


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I would hate to see it now, I was up there before the mass arrived, we saw so many monitors, frillys, dragons, was the best place, going back now would be to depressing, so untill toads are gone I dont thin I will ever bother.


 
Yeah Territory biologists say its just depressing, the mass die off of many predatory species has hit the place hard. Replaced them with fat ugly toads. Goannas, pythons and quolls are among the hardest hit. I hope the green tree frogs are coping, they really made Darwin quite special


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

Have a look at the "Cane toads" thread
Apparently cane toads have no impact on native fauna


----------



## cougars (Nov 15, 2009)

It definitely looked different to the link Oedura posted


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

Thy will look different at stages of development
And juvenile lack the classic Cane toad glands


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

Frogwatch - Frogs, Toadlets, Tadpoles, and Toads


----------



## cougars (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah i was shocked at the lack of reptiles up they're..It was 35 deg every day,But even a night time drive to Fogg Dam I only saw one small Water Python,Plenty of large Cane Toads though.I saw a few Mertens at Buleys rock pool probably wont be they're too much longer...A real shame


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

cougars said:


> Yeah i was shocked at the lack of reptiles up they're..It was 35 deg every day,But even a night time drive to Fogg Dam I only saw one small Water Python,Plenty of large Cane Toads though.I saw a few Mertens at Buleys rock pool probably wont be they're too much longer...A real shame


 
you talking about blueys rock pool (or whatever its called) at litchfield national park? that was my favourite place up that way, though we flipped the car in that national park :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Golf Ball 

Goes and gets fire suit from cupboard :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 15, 2009)

Niall said:


> Thats no Cane Toad!!
> You can see its a frog of somesort.



I can bet both of my testicles that is a young Cane Toad


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree its a baby cane toad, those raised orange warts and the mid dorsal stripe are fairly distinctive for juvenile toads. At that size baby toads could be confused with native Uperoleia spp. I'm dreading to see what damage the toads have done in the NT after travelling around FNQ this year.


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cane Toad, go get ya five iron


----------



## Oedura (Nov 16, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> I agree its a baby cane toad, those raised orange warts and the mid dorsal stripe are fairly distinctive for juvenile toads. At that size baby toads could be confused with native Uperoleia spp. I'm dreading to see what damage the toads have done in the NT after travelling around FNQ this year.


But according to members on this site Cane toads dont affect native fauna (see "Cane toads")


----------

